
FCC Restoring Internet Freedom Docket - IncRnd
http://www.emprata.com/reports/fcc-restoring-internet-freedom-docket/
======
IncRnd
This is the Emprata study from September of the comments.

Each side of the issue seems to have problems with credibility regarding the
comments. Apparently, they are almost all fake, with anti-repeal having been
from email addresses at pornhub, international email addresses, and
FAKEMAILGENERATOR, and many pro-repeal having been duplicates.

